
Still hatin’ on Git: now with added Actual Reasons - moks
https://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/12/still-hatin-on-git-now-with-added-actual-reasons/
======
al2o3cr
I'll save you a click: the author doesn't read the message "git status" gives
during a conflicted merge ("run git add"), blames Git.

